# RESCUE: HELP ASAP - Bunny will be PTS 16JUN2008



## Coco0457 (Jun 15, 2008)

*PLEASE HELP FREEWAY, the Bunny!!*

Here is her story:



*Hello, my name is Freeway. I got my name because I was actually found
on a Freeway by someone and then turned in to the shelter. I've had
it rough these past couple of months. When I came in, I was with a
group of three other rabbits. One of them kept picking on me and the
volunteers found me screaming trying to get away, so I was separated
from the group. Then I was brought up for adoption only for the vets
to find out that there might be something going on with my bladder so
I was pulled from adoptions to get checked on. Due to space issues
now at the shelter, they don't think they can help me and now my time
is up and I only have until Monday morning, June 16, 2008 to live. 
Please help! The volunteers say that I've finally come out of my
shell and am a sweet but timid rabbit. They know though that with
patience and love, I turn into a love bug and love my humans very
much. I am spayed and probably around 2 or 3 years old. Will you
help me find a forever home? Please call Jennifer at 650-255-6764 or
email me at* [email protected] gmail.com.

http://i27.photobuc ket.com/albums/ c175/jbean2575/ PHS/Freewayneeds help.jpg



*IF THERE IS ANY WAY YOU CAN HELP PLEASE DO!!*


----------



## Leader of the Pack (Jun 15, 2008)

Where is the rabbit located exactly....do we know Coco? I see your from Tennesse.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 15, 2008)

Another Northern California bunny. I figured as much since they are the only ones that use the term Freeway. This is either San Mateo County or Santa Clara County.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 15, 2008)

It is San Mateo. 

*Peninsula Humane Society & SPCA* 

12 Airport Blvd 
San Mateo CA 94401
Phone: 650-340-7022
Email: [email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10320255


----------



## Coco0457 (Jun 15, 2008)

T-H-A-N-K-S !!

pla725!!


----------



## Jaiyla (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope somebody adopted this bunny!


----------



## pla725 (Jun 16, 2008)

Or hopefully a rescue pulled her. Northern California seems to be always overwhelmed with rabbits.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 16, 2008)

In california, this year alone, the amount of animals (all kinds, dogs, cats, rabbits, etc.) turned over to shelters has increased by 22%. As if it wasn't high enough before...

Blame the economy...people can't afford to deal with their own pets and so they leave them behind. 

I just don't know HOW they can do that...

Tracy


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 16, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> In california, this year alone, the amount of animals (all kinds, dogs, cats, rabbits, etc.) turned over to shelters has increased by 22%. As if it wasn't high enough before...
> 
> Blame the economy...people can't afford to deal with their own pets and so they leave them behind.
> 
> ...


I have heard it's because of all the home foreclosures happening now. People lose their homes, and have to move into small apartments, etc, where they can barely afford to feed themselves, much less any pets. Yes, it's a horrible thing, and I woud do everything I could not to let go of any of my pets, but if it comes down to feeding your pet or feeding your child, well......


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 16, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> I have heard it's because of all the home foreclosures happening now. People lose their homes, and have to move into small apartments, etc, where they can barely afford to feed themselves, much less any pets. Yes, it's a horrible thing, and I woud do everything I could not to let go of any of my pets, but if it comes down to feeding your pet or feeding your child, well......




Let me finish that sentence for you ...... but if it comes down to feeding your pet or feeding your child, well...... sorry kids it was nice knowing you!!!!!!!!! ROFL

Just kidding but i heard that about the houseing market and never really thought of the effect of the foreclosures, it is scary cause it is only gettting worse because foreclosure rates are not going down either. I hope this lil guy was able to get out.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 16, 2008)

One of my rescues recently were two rabbits that were found abandoned in a foreclosed home. If you have to leave them, at least bring them to a shelter where they may have a chance. I was fortunately able to place these two cuties very quickly.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 16, 2008)

It's bad all over. My electric bill went up $44 this month and I'm the budget plan.The escrow part of mortgage payment will double beginning in August. My new job only pays me half what my last job paid. I certainly understand. I thinking not only second job but third job as well. 

Unfortunately the animals do suffer. I will go hungry so that my rabbits who I consider my children can eat. I guess there is purpose behind this email. Times are tough and I certain understand if people have to make the unltimate sacrifice to give up a cherished family pet.


----------



## myheart (Jun 16, 2008)

*pla725 wrote: *


> ... I will go hungry so that my rabbits who I consider my children can eat.


I know that one... After I closed up my business, I thought I could easily find a new job. After all, I owned and operated a small business... I was so wrong, because of 9-11, the economy took a dive and every one wanted employees with many years of experience. Anyhow, what little money I did have left I managed to ration out ten dollars a week for groceries -- lot's of eggs and free bread from the pantries. Most of the ten dollars went to buy supplies for the animals. I made it though, didn't lose one critter during that time and managed to keep the house. Yes, the pinch from the raising bill ratesare starting to get me down also, but there will always be greens in the fridge...

myheart


----------



## pla725 (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone have news?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been thinking about this rabbit all day..

I'm only a two - three hour flight from Northern California, I just can't help but think.. I hope this poor bun got out of the shelter. I would feel so terrible otherwise.. =[


I can relate here.. last summer, I moved out much too soon. I had barely started a new job, and was extremely financially unstable. I averaged myself to eat one cheap meal a day or every other day so that I could feed the buns and my mouse.
*
pla725 wrote: *


> I will go hungry so that my rabbits who I consider my children can eat.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 24, 2008)

slavetoabunny, 'tis fantastic you got the cutie buns, due to foreclosure situation, to a home.

myheart, we would ration and drastically cut back on our human fare too!

Anyone know if Freeway got to a safe haven, and be given a 2nd chance to survive?


----------

